

Ask HN: Should a startup start on web or mobile if it plans to operate on both? - MaxWendkos

Please also provide an explanation for your answer.&#60;p&#62;Thanks in advance!
======
mchannon
If you have to pick one, in most cases it'd be web. Mobile devices have web
browsers but web devices don't have mobile browsers.

9 times out of 10, if your application doesn't have any advantages on a mobile
device (location services, camera services, attachments like square) then
there is no point of releasing an app at all- just make a mobile-in-mind web
site.

------
ndcrandall
We chose to do web first even though our app will mostly be used on mobile
devices. One of the main reasons we chose to implement the web application
first was to get a working MVP. I am much more experienced with web apps and
have designed our product with mobile in mind. It's currently the best of both
worlds when it comes to time and functionality. In the near future we plan on
creating device specific apps.

I know this scenario is specific to our case, but I believe many other
startups are in the same boat. When you have to choose between creating a two
device apps (iOS and Android) vs one centralized web app for an MVP, I'd chose
the web app. Again keep in mind not all scenarios fit this mold.

------
MaxWendkos
Thanks to all who have taken the time to answer.

I also posted this question on Quora at [http://www.quora.com/Web-
Development/If-a-startup-plans-to-e...](http://www.quora.com/Web-
Development/If-a-startup-plans-to-eventually-operate-on-both-web-and-mobile-
what-must-it-consider-when-deciding-which-platform-to-start-on).

I should have clarified that I wasn't looking for advice for a specific
startup, but rather to draft up a general guide of pros and cons to consider
for any startup facing this decision.

I'll absolutely take all of the comments made on this thread into
consideration when I write the post!

------
andrejewski
The web should be the first move because it is an easier pivot point for
starting. With a website, you can give people a way to see your product and/or
interact with it. It also centralizes your product under a findable URL. A
website can also get many more users than one mobile platform can. Mobile
discovery is lacking so as of now the web is the best way to start your
project.

------
kdwinnell
Fred Wilson gave this some thought in his posts "Mobile first, web second"
<http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/09/mobile-first-web-second.html>

------
kayman
What does your market research indicate? How about a web site with responsive
design? Let analytics tell you where your clients are coming from.

------
yashchandra
I would start with "web" first. If you hit it off, then build a mobile
version. My gut is always to google something on a computer and not to go to
the app store and search for apps. But it could just be me.

